
How to take Better Naps - dbreunig
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/naps/
======
tom
I've made it clear at every job I've had since college that yes, I take naps.
Almost every day. The post lunch, put your feet up, headphones on, 20 - 30
minute siesta does more good than coffee (and I LOVE coffee) ever could for
clear, effective thinking later in the day.

I've found the folks that are most freaked out by it are those who (often for
good reason) aren't confident in their work and place a very high value on
looking busy as opposed to actually accomplishing things.

------
martythemaniak
It's amazing how incredulous people get when I tell them my office has a
sleeping room. Its really sad and unfortunate that something this natural has
been demonized to such an extent.

~~~
pchristensen
I wish upon my own life that my office had a sleeping room. I'd gladly settle
for sleeping on the floor in my cube from 1:30-2:00pm, but instead I stare
ahead blankly from 1:30-4:00pm. Totally worth my company's time to make sure
I'm awake.

~~~
ojbyrne
I find if you go for a walk, it can help. Not as good as a nap but it can make
you more alert for the rest of the day.

Plus it seems to be more acceptable in the workplace to actually disappear for
a half hour than it is to nap.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Siestas are one of the best traditions ever.

As for corporate america though, I find that one can actually take a "decent"
half-hour nap in the car, if you have to.

~~~
pchristensen
Unless you ride the train to work :(

------
jhancock
The article explains it well. My great-grandmother told me 30 years ago: a 25
minute nap in the afternoon is essential; over 45 minutes is not good. This
old wisdom from a hard working farmer took how much scientific scrutiny to
finally be called the "NASA nap"? Don't listen to all your elders, but ones
with true wisdom are pretty obvious.

------
mhidalgo
Naps are the cure all for me in general. Need a little energy boost take a
nap, have a headache take a nap, not feeling well cold coming take a nap. Most
of my friends are amazed that I don't drink coffee.

